# Deco Network.com



## John Wilson

At a recent show I signed up to DecoNetwork.com

So far I've not been happy but after speaking to the team at Deco today I'm led to believe that it's down to setup and nothing else 

I'm not entirely happy with the credits system as it was explained to me differently at the show and as a result i'll use up my credits alot faster

Also the blank template side of it, ie the brands, they say that they are adding more to it at the moment and saying that they will also cover vinyl and other methods of print in the next few months? 

I'm still able to cancel at the moment and not in a few months so shall I take the chance or cancel the now before I regret it?



Anyone here got a contract with them? and wish they didn't? or do have one and love the system?

I only have embroidery, vinyl and cut n print methods while the DecoNetwork is based on DTG, Sublimation and Embroidery so if they don't add the other sections then I can only use it for embroidery 


Cheers people, I've still got a week left till my cancelation period is up


----------



## bluetooter

John,

There is an entire thread of conversation regarding the problems and issues with Pikiware and the deconetwork.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180-15.html

Getting refunds is not as easy as you may think. There are others who are trying to cancel with no luck.

We would be interested in hearing where you found out about the Deconetwork and what you were told.


----------



## John Wilson

I'm still in my first month so able to cancel as they told me this today


----------



## bluetooter

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p471620-post324.html

Visit this link regarding someone else attempting to get a refund with no luck.


----------



## John Wilson

Cheers

Did you get a refund then? I'm still in my first month at the moment and I'd rather get out now and rejoin once it's working fully but until then i'll just need to sort something else out


----------



## Invent Clothing

Hi, 

i have this system and there are a lot of problems with it but on the other hand it does what i want it to do. as it would cost me £s to setup a system like this and i would have even more problems.

Im not even on the embroidery version yet ive been waiting for that for months.


----------



## John Wilson

Cheers Lee

I'll give you a call soon if that's ok


----------



## Invent Clothing

hi,

yes you can call me.


cheers lee


----------



## bluetooter

Lee,

What software did you use to create your catalogue in your site? It is very nice how it was incorporated.

Larry


----------



## Bostonteeparty

Hi

I have tested the system as a store owner. I have been very impressed. I tried Zazzle and Cafe press. They are good too, but they do not let you have a complete store like deconetwork does. I have read through most of the posts about online services. 

I want to set up a whole business based upon online stores selling to very specific markets. I would appreciate feedback from anyone with the same business model.


----------



## Rodney

Bostonteeparty said:


> Hi
> 
> I have tested the system as a store owner. I have been very impressed. I tried Zazzle and Cafe press. They are good too, but they do not let you have a complete store like deconetwork does. I have read through most of the posts about online services.
> 
> I want to set up a whole business based upon online stores selling to very specific markets. I would appreciate feedback from anyone with the same business model.


There's a long thread about it here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t48180.html


----------



## John Wilson

I've just been talking with Dean at DecoNetwork and Wilcom. Solutions for the embroidery and printing industry about the
latest DecoNetwork version 1.5.1 that got released today. Seems like Wilcom
and Piki have been busy with sorting stuff out. I'm going to watch what
happens over the coming weeks to see what happens.

But i'm not going to think about signing back up till they have product filtering as it's a big must for my business (and i'm sure many others)


----------



## John Wilson

Blood out of a stone.... I don't know what's hardest, getting my money refunded or getting the truth out of them

I've been waiting weeks now, first off when i tried to cancel I was told to hold off and keep the website on a free basis (Agreed with Brenden verbal plus writen) then I was still charged (twice) so finally now that I want to cancel it I've been told I've got to wait for a refund along with justifying a reason for the refund but now I've been told that there is a "discrepancy" in payments. 

Wilcom UK say that it's not upto them and that it's down to Wilcom Austraila..... funny enough I signed up to Wilcom UK at P&P this year but I guess this is just another thing to go along with the rest

Anyone else found it a nightmare to get a refund???

I honestly wish I'd just walked right past there stand at P&P, this has dragged on too long and cost me time/money and customers due to the website not working as they said it would that I'll never see again


----------



## jay2

Pikiware is Decowork right ?
It's features are really appealing but i'm still considering, as it's quite expensive for a person who's starting a small business + they ask for a transaction fee of 2%-6%.... 

Does any knows anything similar with such software just like the Online Designer - create your own tee application sort of application ?


----------



## Rich111

I would recommend you speak to Cottonridge as they sponser a site that is not only better but cheaper


----------



## tatterscreek

Could not google anything about "cottonridge". Do you have more information about them?


----------



## brenden

jay2 said:


> they ask for a transaction fee of 2%-6%....


Hi all,

Just to clarify the transaction fee is 1.85% for online sales and 0% for any quotes or orders you raise yourself in DecoNetwork.

Cheers.


----------



## Rich111

Cottonridge are a hoodie brand (www.cottonridge.co.uk) and they have sponsored development of software desiged specifically for printers and embroiderers. if you give them a call i guess they will tell to all about it or tell you where to go to find the info


----------



## tatterscreek

Thanks, I signed up with Deco Network. It looks like it will do everything I need.


----------



## justhanz

Jim,

How's DecoNetwork so far? I'm planing to sign up for their premium service next year (2013). The services that they offer seem very appealing. But there are some negative comments about the service in this thread (back in 2009). It's been 3 years since those negative comments and I wonder if Deco has improved since.

Appreciate it if you can share your experience with Deco. What are the features you love and don't love. 

FYI, I'm running a screen printing and DTG printing business for t-shirts and tote bags. 

Looking forward to hearing from you Jim. 

Regards,
Hanz


----------



## brenden

Hi Hanz,

If you have any specific questions or would like a one-on-one demo feel free to ping me!


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## Riderz Ready

justhanz said:


> Jim,
> 
> How's DecoNetwork so far? I'm planing to sign up for their premium service next year (2013). The services that they offer seem very appealing. But there are some negative comments about the service in this thread (back in 2009). It's been 3 years since those negative comments and I wonder if Deco has improved since.
> 
> Appreciate it if you can share your experience with Deco. What are the features you love and don't love.
> 
> FYI, I'm running a screen printing and DTG printing business for t-shirts and tote bags.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you Jim.
> 
> Regards,
> Hanz


Hanz - three years is a lifetime in software years. We have been on a 4+ year ride looking for the best of breed and installed, paid for and implemented virtually all the name brands including OSS, RSK, Pikiware (now Deconetwork), Inksoft and now been on Deconetwork for sometime and cannot be happier.

Brenden can correct me if I have this wrong but when we started Deconetwork was called Pikiware. Great product still in the early stages of development but we could tell back then it had great promise. After moving ahead with the software we were surprised to find it was bought by Wilcom and that is where the trouble started for us. It was clear that the short term future of the software was embroidery as that is Wilcoms market. In short we put Deconetwork aside and continued our search as embroidery was not our cup of tea. We implemented Inksoft which is a good tool, good support but lacked the flexibility we really wanted. I read somewhere that Deconetwork was bought back from Wilcom and decided to take another look. 

I was surprised, in a very pleasant way, the original Pikiware team was still in tact. After a couple demos it was clear Deconetwork was by far the most flexible solution on the market - nothing is even close. If you need an off the shelf simple system most can probably do what you want but if you really want to build a unique tool there is nothing that comes close. 

Our website is totally a Deconetwork website. Our goal was to have everything from one place and NOT look like the thousands of on-line design templated sites. Deconetwork accomplished this goal for us. 

Could not be happier -


----------



## justhanz

brenden said:


> Hi Hanz,
> 
> If you have any specific questions or would like a one-on-one demo feel free to ping me!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brenden


Hi Brenden, sorry for the late reply as im still away for my honeymoon in Bali..

Do you work for deco? I was wondering if i could have a test/dummy account to test all the features offered including the multiple affiliate stores. Is that what a one-on-on demo is about?

Btw i dont really have many customers/orders yet as I dont really market or promote my busiess yet. Do you think i would still benefit from deco services or is deco specifically designed for businesses that already have regular customer base?

Thanks,
Hanz


----------



## justhanz

Riderz Ready said:


> Hanz - three years is a lifetime in software years. We have been on a 4+ year ride looking for the best of breed and installed, paid for and implemented virtually all the name brands including OSS, RSK, Pikiware (now Deconetwork), Inksoft and now been on Deconetwork for sometime and cannot be happier.
> 
> Brenden can correct me if I have this wrong but when we started Deconetwork was called Pikiware. Great product still in the early stages of development but we could tell back then it had great promise. After moving ahead with the software we were surprised to find it was bought by Wilcom and that is where the trouble started for us. It was clear that the short term future of the software was embroidery as that is Wilcoms market. In short we put Deconetwork aside and continued our search as embroidery was not our cup of tea. We implemented Inksoft which is a good tool, good support but lacked the flexibility we really wanted. I read somewhere that Deconetwork was bought back from Wilcom and decided to take another look.
> 
> I was surprised, in a very pleasant way, the original Pikiware team was still in tact. After a couple demos it was clear Deconetwork was by far the most flexible solution on the market - nothing is even close. If you need an off the shelf simple system most can probably do what you want but if you really want to build a unique tool there is nothing that comes close.
> 
> Our website is totally a Deconetwork website. Our goal was to have everything from one place and NOT look like the thousands of on-line design templated sites. Deconetwork accomplished this goal for us.
> 
> Could not be happier -


Hey thank you so MUCH for your detailed information! Really helpful for me. Best of luck to you business!

Hanz


----------



## redzar

hi brenden:
i have a demo account with deconetwork. i made some confguration such as editing website pages. i noticed the change does not effect right away. it takes a day for me to see the changes. 

an example is when i edited the text on the "Body Content", the change came in after one day.
i don't know why. but when adding products, the change is visible right away.

is this a server overload problem?

thanks
redzar


----------



## brenden

Hi,

I'm on my iPhone now so cant paste in instructions. It could be your sites cache settings. You can purge the cache which will create a fresh view. Cache is used to speed up the site so when I get to my PC later today I'll PM you instructions to clear your sites cache. 

Just to clarify, no overload issues


----------



## justhanz

redzar said:


> hi brenden:
> i have a demo account with deconetwork. i made some confguration such as editing website pages. i noticed the change does not effect right away. it takes a day for me to see the changes.
> 
> an example is when i edited the text on the "Body Content", the change came in after one day.
> i don't know why. but when adding products, the change is visible right away.
> 
> is this a server overload problem?
> 
> thanks
> redzar


Hi, 

Are you able to manage from within the business hub and the backend fulfillment center using the demo account? I signed up for the demo account but all I could do is placing order, designing online, just like a customer. I don't know where to go to access to business hub using the demo account. 

Can you shade some light? Thanks!


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

The demo site you signup for at DecoNetwork Demo Store - Home is an Affiliate only which does not have Business Hub. You can see a full video demonstration of Business Hub at DecoNetwork Business Hub demonstration - YouTube


Many thanks.


----------



## redzar

hi,
brenden is right. you have to use the "demo" account as a store owner and not as an "affiliate" of a "demo store" owner.
very nice affiliate system; although, i'd rather term the "store owners" as resellers and those under him as affiliates.
i have some more questions to ask about "affiliates" in the upcoming webinar on dec 13, 2012.
deconetwork has an excellent support system. i will signup in january 2013. right now, i am still planning what other ancillary marketing systems to add.


----------



## justhanz

Can anyone read my post? Just wondering. Because I asked two persons about Deco Network in this thread but no one replied.


----------



## redzar

yes, i replied to it.


----------



## brenden

Hi Hanz,

I believe so! Both Redzar and myself replied to your last question about Business Hub. 

Was there another question you wanted answered?

Cheers.


----------



## justhanz

Oh okay, thank you Redzar and Brenden. Perhaps I got it all mixed up.. my bad... 

Thanks!


----------



## brenden

No problem. Ping if you want anything more clarified


----------



## Bigpapi

How does Deconetwork compare to Inksoft? Anyone have any experience with both? I guess I am curious to the monthy costs for Deco and how they compare.


----------



## noclue

not sure about how Deconetwork compares to Inksoft but im working with the new opentshirts seems like the same thing as the other two just open source


----------



## brenden

noclue said:


> not sure about how Deconetwork compares to Inksoft but im working with the new opentshirts seems like the same thing as the other two just open source


Howdy all,

Just to clarify DecoNetwork is quite different to the open source project. The open source project is a self-hosted solution that you need to integrate to your own shopping cart solution. DecoNetwork is all in one cloud hosted for you so you don't need to do any development or integration. Prices are monthly and listed on our site under "Pricing & Plans".


----------



## Rodney

*Thread note:* many off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Please keep the discussion on topic and keep the back and forth arguing off board​


----------



## brianrudie

it great if it works , my site has been dow for 2 days and i am been told that the servers are being updated , it is a great system when it works and as standard the sites are plain so you will need to also pay for site customization.

at the moment my site is sticking at 90% so lets see how long this takes to resolve.
take a look
Designer - eastlondonprinters


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

Very strange! This is certainly not related to the new server updates. We'll look into this ASAP.

Brenden


----------



## brenden

Hi Brian,

We checked and it turned out your DTG price table wasn't valid. We fixed it up and now you're all good!

Brenden


----------



## John Wilson

I should be getting royalties for this post


----------



## brianrudie

This is looking really poor , also the downtime for a server update is ridiculous, I am now considering canceling if nothing is sorted by monday, I might try open t shirt, Anyone know about this?

the new error is:

Proxy Error

The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
The proxy server could not handle the request GET /home/create_products/Adults_T_Shirt.

Reason: Error reading from remote server


----------



## brenden

Hi Brian,

This is very strange. I'm not actually getting this error and can see your site OK. Have you tried clearing your local cache?

The updates actually finished last week. I just check our support system and there are no other reports of people not being able to access their site so I suspect it might be a local issue. 

Brenden


----------



## codyjoe

brenden said:


> This is very strange...


Brenden, question about Deco, how well are you guys capable of handling a custom website?

Say a client had a website run on WordPress, would that client be able to display products on their own custom page on the WordPress site along with everything else provided by Deco?


----------



## brenden

Hi codyjoe,

Yes you sure can. It can be achieved in a few ways:

1. You can skin back you site and iFrame in what you want on your custom site. You can do this as we give you full access to the CSS and HTML to skin it back.

2. You can use one of the iFrame or RSS product feeds from your DecoNetwork site to display on you custom site.

3. You can recreate the product and product display on you custom site but our use External Shopping Cart API to send product information to you designer, which loads the designer for you customers to create, then when you select Add to Cart the DecoNetwork designer will send the finish product information back to your website so your customer can checkout using your own shopping cart solution.

We have a number of APIs our larger sites use because they have existing websites they have invested a lot in but they want the richness of DecoNetwork's designer and back-end management system to manage their products, design, prices and of course orders.

Hope this helps and let me know if you want any specific information.


Brenden


----------



## codyjoe

Just so I have this information correct. There's a way for us to display the products on our site in a manner without iFrames to obtain actual SEO benefit? Also, the big issue is being able to keep customers on our site at all times, even during the checkout process and that's something we're able to do right off that bat, correct?

Just wondering because we've got an issue in that the people we're under are making all of these things difficult to accomplish due to a complete lack of support for when their customers build custom websites.


----------



## zhenjie

You could have all content on your Wordpress site however the iFrame would be required to embed the designer. There is not much SEO value from the designer portion anyway.

The checkout process right now takes all deconetwork customers to another domain. I'm still hoping and waiting for the day when we have the option of hosting the checkout on our own domains.


----------



## codyjoe

zhenjie said:


> You could have all content on your Wordpress site however the iFrame would be required to embed the designer. There is not much SEO value from the designer portion anyway.
> 
> The checkout process right now takes all deconetwork customers to another domain. I'm still hoping and waiting for the day when we have the option of hosting the checkout on our own domains.


This is all exactly what we have to do on InkSoft currently except there is a way (it costs more) to keep people on our site during the checkout process. Sounds like there's not a big difference when it comes to the support of custom websites then.


----------



## KristineH

I'm pretty sure you can use an external cart to process payments and not the one set up for deco. I asked about it and was sent a PDF - too technical for my brain though.


----------



## brenden

Hi Cody,

Kristine is right in that we have APIs that you can use to checkout on external websites. It's really hard to comment on what level of integration you want to do without knowing in more details what you want to achieve.

Have you spoken with our US office and perhaps they can do a demo for you to better understand your needs.

You could also see how others are using DecoNetwork to see if this appeals to you.

DecoNetwork showcase websites | DecoNetwork is a list of real customers who have given us their permission to list their site.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## XpressDesigns

Hey brenden,

Just wanted to chime in a question. I want to make sure i understand since i have a deconetwork account as well. I can have all of deconetworks backend features (designer included) without having to use deconetworks template system? 
Example: 
Customer goes to my site (Not deconetwork.. say a wordpress)

Sees items for sale (Items are in Deconetwork Inventory and product database) and Decides to buy item X

Item X is designed using Deconetwork's designer and then added to Deconetwork's shopping cart while at the same time displayed on my website.

Customer then finally checks out (deconetworks shopping cart)


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

Sorry for my late reply! Let me explain what we have.

There are several ways you can have your DecoNetwork products on another site:

1. iFrame: Simple iframe where you just show your product list on another site via an iFrame. Still uses the DecoNetwork checkout process and designer. You can skin the page back completely that your normal site sits around it. Because we give access to the CSS and HTML this is possible.

2. External checkout API: We have an API which means you can make your products on another site and via a URL call you can launch the designer only which lets the customers design your product. When they have finished they click Add To Cart and it sends the order details back to your non-DecoNetwork shopping cart on your site.

I'd be happy to go an online demo for anyone who wants to see the skinning process in action and how you can skin it back and iframe into your existing site. If there are enough people here I can set-up a group demo. Let me know!


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## sgosline

Could you provide a link that explains the business side of Deconetwork? Can invoicing and payments be downloaded to QuickBooks?

Sylvia


----------



## brenden

sgosline said:


> Could you provide a link that explains the business side of Deconetwork? Can invoicing and payments be downloaded to QuickBooks?
> 
> Sylvia


Hi Sylvia,

The business tools side of DecoNetwork is called Business Hub and is our cloud-based quote, order and production management software. It is standard in all levels of DecoNetwork.

In terms of links: The best way to review this is to see the demo in action. This was a recent demo conducted at ISS Long Beach show: Watch a DecoNetwork demonstration | DecoNetwork

To jump directly to the Business Hub portion of the demo browse to DecoNetwork online designer and business software for printing and embroidery - YouTube

Alternatively, the product link on our site is Order management software for screen printers, DTG and embroidery | DecoNetwork

In terms of downloading orders: As we are a full order management software the vast majority of our customers manage all their orders in Business Hub and just export orders for accounting purposes into their account software like QuickBooks at the end of the week or month.

We also support ShopWorx and coming soon Xero integration. Of course, you can export to generic CSV and Excel for any other account software you might use.

I hope this has answered your question.

Cheers!
Brenden


----------



## justin_86

brenden said:


> Hi Sylvia,
> 
> The business tools side of DecoNetwork is called Business Hub and is our cloud-based quote, order and production management software. It is standard in all levels of DecoNetwork.
> 
> In terms of links: The best way to review this is to see the demo in action. This was a recent demo conducted at ISS Long Beach show: Watch a DecoNetwork demonstration | DecoNetwork
> 
> To jump directly to the Business Hub portion of the demo browse to DecoNetwork online designer and business software for printing and embroidery - YouTube
> 
> Alternatively, the product link on our site is Order management software for screen printers, DTG and embroidery | DecoNetwork
> 
> In terms of downloading orders: As we are a full order management software the vast majority of our customers manage all their orders in Business Hub and just export orders for accounting purposes into their account software like QuickBooks at the end of the week or month.
> 
> We also support ShopWorx and coming soon Xero integration. Of course, you can export to generic CSV and Excel for any other account software you might use.
> 
> I hope this has answered your question.
> 
> Cheers!
> Brenden



+1 for business hub It has been a huge help in our business and with Xero integration it would be even better!!


----------



## brenden

You wait till you see what's next with Xero


----------



## justin_86

brenden said:


> You wait till you see what's next with Xero


I can't wait before this week I hadn't actually been involved in the every day running of bus hub once I logged in I noticed quite a few improvements


----------



## brenden

And more coming! We'll be looking for some beta users shortly.


----------



## SAIL

Subscribing to thread


----------



## ETA

SAIL said:


> Subscribing to thread


Just for future reference, if you want to subscribe to a thread, you can choose the "Subscribe to thread" option under "Thread Tools" at the top of the page. It helps keep the thread from getting bloated with too many posts with no content. Welcome to the forum, by the way


----------



## stevegamble

brenden said:


> Hi Sylvia,
> 
> The business tools side of DecoNetwork is called Business Hub and is our cloud-based quote, order and production management software. It is standard in all levels of DecoNetwork.
> 
> In terms of links: The best way to review this is to see the demo in action. This was a recent demo conducted at ISS Long Beach show: Watch a DecoNetwork demonstration | DecoNetwork
> 
> To jump directly to the Business Hub portion of the demo browse to DecoNetwork online designer and business software for printing and embroidery - YouTube
> 
> Alternatively, the product link on our site is Order management software for screen printers, DTG and embroidery | DecoNetwork
> 
> In terms of downloading orders: As we are a full order management software the vast majority of our customers manage all their orders in Business Hub and just export orders for accounting purposes into their account software like QuickBooks at the end of the week or month.
> 
> We also support ShopWorx and coming soon Xero integration. Of course, you can export to generic CSV and Excel for any other account software you might use.
> 
> I hope this has answered your question.
> 
> Cheers!
> Brenden


I'm watching vids, looking to see how our Brick and Mortor store, we currently use Lightspeed POS (Cloud based system) can link so that when an item is sold though the website (Deco) it is then updated in our inventory ?
Would be nice to have it all in one POS/Web set up.
But how are people making this work?


----------



## brenden

Hi Steve,

Does the software you use have an API or web service that can connect to other services? We have APIs in DecoNetwork that you could possibly use for this.

Brenden


----------



## stevegamble

brenden said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Does the software you use have an API or web service that can connect to other services? We have APIs in DecoNetwork that you could possibly use for this.
> 
> Brenden


Yes it does.
It is a website you log into Like Deconetwork, to perform as a Point of sale that Links with Shopify , mailchimp, Xero , etc..
If this can work.. were in.

http://www.lightspeedretail.com/cloud/help/developers/

It is now our only thing holding us back, since we are retail and require a POS and inventory control, but also need something better than this for Decorated Apparel (emailing Corel made Mock ups can eat up the day) Processing CC payments by telephone etc..

*I am on lightspeed cloud and it says "Add NEW API Key" (Connect to other services)*
So does this mean Deconetwork would work with Lightspeed cloud ?

We tried 2 other POS systems in the beginning and this one is Really good for our industry.
For a retail checkout system (monthly subscription, no set up, no contract, easy imports) For anyone looking.


----------



## stevegamble

For anyone in this Biz, looking to have a retail POS that can integrate with a Ecommerce website 
(Possibly Deco)

Read Getting an API Key to obtain your API Key.

The LightSpeed Cloud API (Application Programming Interface) allows you to access the LightSpeed Cloud system in a programatic manner. That means you can hire a developer (or do it yourself if you know how to write some code) to access almost everything within your LightSpeed Cloud account. This allows for 3rd party application integrations. For example you could create an application that syncs your LightSpeed Cloud data with your Ecommerce system.

Some basic facts of the LightSpeed Cloud:

RESTful API.
Supports XML or JSON
Basic HTTP authentication with a username/password or an API Key (read Getting an API Key to generate an API Key)

Let's begin with an example of a request to the API.

https://imademo:[email protected]/API/Controls

By The way, I am not a code writer, or have anything to do with Lightspeed or Deco , just trying to pop in some info here.. That I have searched the net for and unable to find.
So I thought others might like to inquire as well.


----------



## brandedset

Hello, all. 

I am new to the forum and happened across the DecoNetwork system info. Does anyone have experience with using an affiliate store to sell pre-printed shirts and stickers? I am wondering if it has the ability to manage inventory by attributes- like to keep track of how many of each individual size I have of a certain shirt style and color. 

Also, I read in another post that there is a TSF discount for 90 days free. Can anyone point me to that link or code? I would love to set it up to compare against the one I am currently testing and not thrilled with. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brenden

Hey there,

Yes we support inventory by size and colors so you can create your products and control their sale by inventory levels.

We did at some point have a 30 day trial through the T-shirtforums promo but this is currently not active. PM me if you want more details and I can see what other promos we have available.



Brenden


----------



## JackyBrown

I personally have not used Deco but a fulfillment company I am looking at uses them and their store capabilities seem very good. From my end that's a good statement as websites and e-commerce (store fronts) are what I do daily. 
Just my 2 pennies
JB


----------



## Qminati

pardon me if i sound stupid but Im clueless to the whole process of starting a website.

Will Deco build my website from scratch? Is it part of the monthly rate or is it a separate charge?


if not i want to know of a company that will get me from the absolute start to the absolute finish of a website. any help is appreciated


----------



## Mietek

Hi Qminati,
DecoNetwork is subscription based DYI application designed for everyone to use, so there is no need for any web design experience in order to set it up. That said, we understand that lack of time is sometimes an issue and for that we are offering DecoCoach services where our in house web designers, and coaches can assist you with the setup. We also offer support, video tutorials and more.

I hope this helps.


----------

